# 'Best' Anti-Psychotic to Use?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just a disclaimer. I'm not taking an anti-psychotic for SA. I'm taking it for dissociation. 

I was on Abilify trial for a week and it started working. I got so excited. I had a bad side effect because of a stupid mistake. I want to try it again but guess what? It's a 100 dollar refill. Way beyond me and my family's means. So I may have to try a different one that is more covered by my insurance. 

Sooo. What are the 'best', I say that tentatively because all anti-psychotics are risky, one to ask my psychiatrist for? I realize he should be able to tell me but he pushes things the pharma companies want him to. So it'd be nice to have an idea of some of the more popular ones other than Abilify.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I liked risperdal for a psychiatric problem. it helped my hallucinations. anyother antipsychotic that ive tried didnt do much to help.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I like Seroqeul a lot. I tried Geodon and it gave me akathisia. You may have better luck.

I've also been on Risperdal, Zyprexa, and Abilify. The best one for me seems to be Seroquel, either the instant release or XR.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like Zyprexa 10mg even though I've never had any psychosis, I just use it for appetite off-label. It would be a hell on earth drug for any normal person(cause of the weight gain).

I've tried Zyprexa up to 20mg, Geodon 80mg, Risperdal 0.5mg, Seroquel 400mg, and Seroquel XR 100mg. Zyprexa is the best for my appetite, while Seroquel and Geodon were the best for my insomnia(the only two reasons I ever took APs).

Edit: Zyprexa went generic in where I live, so did Seroquel and Risperdal.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

It seems like a lot of the popular antipsychotic meds that I know of don't have a generic yet. Maybe there's one that your doctor knows about. Have you tried clonazepam (benzo)? I think some people said that's helped them. 

You might also want to look in to going to a mental health clinic. They probably can offer you certain meds for free. One of the drugs my clinic had available was Abilify.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr House said:


> I like Zyprexa 10mg even though I've never had any psychosis, I just use it for appetite off-label. It would be a hell on earth drug for any normal person(cause of the weight gain).
> 
> I've tried Zyprexa up to 20mg, Geodon 80mg, Risperdal 0.5mg, Seroquel 400mg, and Seroquel XR 100mg. Zyprexa is the best for my appetite, while Seroquel and Geodon were the best for my insomnia(the only two reasons I ever took APs).
> 
> Edit: Zyprexa went generic in where I live, so did Seroquel and Risperdal.


WOW! EIGHTY milligrams of Geodon?! At the most severe anxiety I had in 2005, 20mg was way too much for me and it was the smallest dosage available - that stuff had me loopy all day long and it was for racing thoughts. I was briefly an Abilify, but I ended up not needing it as the Paxil was really kicking in (I was at 50mg a day at the time). I am down to 20mg and it seems too much at times.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My psychiatrist mentioned that he really disliked Geodon when we talking about Abilify. So, the more popular ones is Risperdal, Zyprexa and Seroquel? And I never thought about asking a mental health clinic... I doubt they would give it to me for free for long-time use. I can see them giving it for emergences and mental breaks and such.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think a mental health clinic would prescribe an anti-psychotic long term if it's helping you. I've never taken anti-psychotic meds like that (for emergencies only). My doctors wanted me to take them daily like you would with an anti-depressant. For some people it can take a week or two before they see any results. That's great that you noticed it working so quickly. They never seemed to do anything for me, but I don't have dissociation problems at least not regularly.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Homersxchild said:


> So, the more popular ones is Risperdal, Zyprexa and Seroquel?


For psychotic disorders Risperdal is likely the most effective out of those three, however for depersonalization disorder I'm not really sure.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> For psychotic disorders Risperdal is likely the most effective out of those three, however for depersonalization disorder I'm not really sure.


Theres no actual suggested medication for DPD. Its not studied as other psychotic disorders. But I firmly believe my DPD is chemical so I tried Abilify and it started to work, I got flashes of reality. All that did was further my belief in a chemical imbalance.


----------

